
Portugal signs up to EU quantum communication infrastructure initiative - brainless
https://ec.europa.eu/digital-single-market/en/news/portugal-signs-eu-quantum-communication-infrastructure-initiative
======
mtgx
DJB and Tanja Lange believe that Quantum Key Distribution is snake oil
cryptography _not_ based on the "law of physics" as its proponents say it is:

[https://twitter.com/hashbreaker/status/689115480267816960](https://twitter.com/hashbreaker/status/689115480267816960)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.04520](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.04520)

